# '71 Apple Krate



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2014)

All original except for the chain guard which has been repaired/painted and a water transfer decal applied.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Very nice!!!!




Thanks! Here are a couple more pics.


----------

